# Your 5 day course



## tjsfx4 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jeff, I received your course via email several weeks back and I am just going thru the information. Pretty good and useful information. However, I was a little disappointed when I was going through chapter 4 smoking equipment and supplies. 

I didn't see any mention of the infamous UDS, I call mine the EDS (engineered drum smoker). I have to say I made some pretty good  barbecue using it versus using my stick burner. Maybe in your next version if any you can spread a little UDS love :-) other than that it has some very useful information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 4, 2014)

TJsFX4 said:


> Jeff, I received your course via email several weeks back and I am just going thru the information. Pretty good and useful information. However, I was a little disappointed when I was going through chapter 4 smoking equipment and supplies.
> 
> I didn't see any mention of the infamous UDS, I call mine the EDS (engineered drum smoker). I have to say I made some pretty good barbecue using it versus using my stick burner. Maybe in your next version if any you can spread a little UDS love :-) other than that it has some very useful information.
> 
> ...


Just making sure you found UDS info on the search bar. There are a lot of good threads from building to cooking.


----------

